# Feel good songs



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Post songs that make you feel good, so others can enjoy too.:clap:boogie:drunk
PS mods sort out a dancing emoticon.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love Oasis - deal with it


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's one: (he he)


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love "the cure- just like heaven"


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I always feel my best when this rolls off the radio.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Eh eh by lady gaga
n Sexy eyes by an unknown band




..it just makes me happy


----------



## Herewithyou (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Herewithyou (May 14, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)




----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

ejmafive said:


>


I really liked this video. Haha <3


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I really don't remember making this thread.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Not much of a dancesong, altho it makes u feel good

```
[MEDIA=youtube]YPEzumonJv4[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Lamento said:


> Not much of a dancesong, altho it makes u feel good
> 
> ```
> [MEDIA=youtube]YPEzumonJv4[/MEDIA]
> ```


Correction:


----------



## PostieGamer (May 26, 2012)

Cant really seem to get the embed thing to work here but Dancing In The Moonlight by Toploader has always had a nice happy sound to it for me, right from the first second.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Morris Brown by Outkast... this used to get me out of the bed in the mornings


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

lad said:


> Post songs that make you feel good, so others can enjoy too.:clap:boogie:drunk
> PS mods sort out a dancing emoticon.


i'm gonna show my age with this pick. lol





edit: better quality - studio version.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This is such a good theme song-- for everyone! I wish I could play this as my alarm clock song.

Aquabats! - Best Day of My Life!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a place to hide,
It's in our minds,
It's in the dark 
It's well known that we have a fragile heart
Its deep inside
It has a sound that you can follow

You feel like you hit a wall
But you survive
And it was hard for you to swallow
I've been to that place before
In spite of luck
When you awake, a new tomorrow

I, I will not surrender
No I, I will not surrender
No I, I will not surrender
No I, I will not surrender


----------



## dear prudence (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually really love this song. It makes me want to dance, even though I can't dance lol.


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope you all like this


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## acerkinz (Jun 13, 2012)

One Republic - Good Life


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

offspring - your going to go far kid





Booker T. Jones with Jolie Holland - What a Wonderful World





there are a lot more, those are off the top of my head though.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Fine by Me by Andy Grammer makes me sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

acerkinz said:


> One Republic - Good Life


Amen


----------



## Rayne (Jun 12, 2012)

This song give me loads of motivation XD


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

If we are referring to dance songs that are inspirational.... this song would have to be on my list.... Matthew Wilder sang the original song


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*"I am extraordinary / If you'd ever get to know me..."*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Colours-grouplove


----------

